# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Next Gen STI Cancelled

## heavyD

https://media.subaru.com/pressreleas...ent-subaru-sti

I know people care less and less about the car and the brand but I'm surprised this hasn't been posted here. Apparently they couldn't put together an emissions compliance 300+ hp engine and have decided to sit out an entire generation. Would not be surprised if the next STi coms in around 2029 as a rebranded Toyota EV.

----------


## benyl

Is the STI really relevant anymore given how much power they gave the WRX?

I haven't really followed the car for a while, but do the latest ones still come with a DCCD? Out side of that and the brakes, not much sets it apart from the WRX.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Really nowadays all you get from an STI is a less comfortable ride and a couple of knobs no one really touches.

----------


## schocker

That seems pretty weird but now we can be spared from what they would have made it look like based on the new wrx.

----------


## vengie

Probably for the best 
05-07 was peak STI.

----------


## killramos

Always had a soft spot for one of these. Couldn’t care less about any other gen STI.

----------


## schocker

> Always had a soft spot for one of these. Couldn’t care less about any other gen STI.



I wanted one of those so bad but ended up with a G35. Who knew it would be the only sti hatch at that time.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Wasn't there a huge group of people upset that the STI became a hatchback?

----------


## benyl

I had an '05. Liked it alot. Wanted it to be a hatch, but the gen that Killaramos posted was a wagon to me. 

05-07 was a raw, savage car. Drove my friend 08 for a month and it was too refined for me.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Which vape companies are publically traded and how quickly can I dump their stocks?

----------


## ShermanEF9

Definitely Juul.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Wasn't there a huge group of people upset that the STI became a hatchback?



The hatch back era is the ugliest imo ..the sedans always looked nice 👌 mini wagons  :Barf:

----------


## Buster

Wait, there was a current gen STi?

----------


## Sky

Sad news to me. Was thinking if they released the STi it would be the last of the pure turbo car. Something similar to the concept would've been cool to see.

What other options are practical, trackable, stick shift, AWD sedan? oh and affordable  :Frown:

----------


## redline

> What other options are practical, trackable, stick shift, AWD sedan? oh and affordable



Beyond answer … don’t be poor and buy German ..

----------


## killramos

Do STIs even qualify as affordable the last few generations?

----------


## vengie

> Do STI’s even qualify as affordable the last few generations?



For what they offer, no. 

That was the reason for their demise IMO.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I honestly think when they changed the public health acronym STD into STI, it hurt the STI.

----------


## heavyD

> Which vape companies are publically traded and how quickly can I dump their stocks?



Maybe as flat brim hats go out of style so does this car?

----------


## vengie

> Maybe as flat brim hats go out of style so does this car?



See: Ram 1500

----------


## ThePenIsMightier



----------


## killramos

^ that was amazing

----------


## Hallowed_point

> I honestly think when they changed the public health acronym STD into STI, it hurt the STI.



Yeah, great tinder pickup line want a ride in my STI before I put one inside you? Irreparable damage to the brand when the STD became the STI.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah, great tinder pickup line want a ride in my STI before I put one inside you? Irreparable damage to the brand when the STD became the STI.



True, but no one forced Subaru to do _nothing_ in response to this. Nimble car companies have already started airing commercials about how fuel efficient their cars are within days of the fuel price spiking. Subaru can't even re-brand a car when the earth labels it "Butt AIDS"??!
and that happened years ago.

----------


## Buster

do vapers care about fuel economy?

----------


## Disoblige

Keep your old cars guys, don't sell em. You'll just regret it later lol.

----------


## cam_wmh

> Sad news to me. Was thinking if they released the STi it would be the last of the pure turbo car. Something similar to the concept would've been cool to see.Attachment 105208
> 
> What other options are practical, trackable, stick shift, AWD sedan? oh and affordable



Fuck sedan, get a Corolla GR hatch.

----------


## Akagi Redsuns

It does have closed front and rear diffs that the WRX lacks. Brake torque vectoring doesn’t hold a candle to it. 

But there are good things that the STI lacks such as rev-hang and squealing throw-out bearing. 

Subaru couldn’t be bothered to refresh the drive train that’s been around since 2002 beyond some minor tweaks lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> .... 
> 
> Subaru couldnt be bothered to refresh the drive train thats been around since 2002 beyond some minor tweaks lol



OmG!! This brings it into Z-territory made by that company that shall not be named.

----------


## killramos

> OmG!! This brings it into Z-territory made by that company that shall not be named.



It’s as if most Japanese cars are massively overrated or something.

----------


## heavyD

> It’s as if most Japanese cars are massively overrated or something.



I have money down on a GR Corolla. I joined a Toyota forum and it's like stepping back to the 90's the way they talk about JDM superiority. Reading a bunch of millennials talk up Toyota's appliance level products is hard to handle. I'm thinking of not getting the car because I don't know if I can handle being part of that community lol.

----------


## dimi

The sti has gotten objectively and subjectively much worse than the original GD iteration. Even the best thing about the car, the 6MT/DCCD, they dumbed down, and made "fully electronic" and much worse.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I have money down on a GR Corolla. I joined a Toyota forum and it's like stepping back to the 90's the way they talk about JDM superiority. Reading a bunch of millennials talk up Toyota's appliance level products is hard to handle. I'm thinking of not getting the car because I don't know if I can handle being part of that community lol.



That's how I feel when VW bros wave at me when I'm driving our Golf R....  :ROFL!:

----------


## heavyD

> The sti has gotten objectively and subjectively much worse than the original GD iteration. Even the best thing about the car, the 6MT/DCCD, they dumbed down, and made "fully electronic" and much worse.



Every other automaker manages to make electronic differentials that perform better than mechanical differentials except Subaru. They can't build a decent engine either. I still don't understand why Americans love the brand so much as it's pretty well Subaru's only big market left.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I doubt it's still this way, but many years ago, there were more Subarus on Salt Spring Island than all other brands combined.
Try to unravel that equation.

----------


## Buster

ya, it's hippies and carpet munchers.

they have the market locked down.

----------


## riander5

> It’s as if most Japanese cars are massively overrated or something.



Not cars i'd personally buy, but I do give toyota some half ass points for the GR corolla, Supra, IS500, GT86, RC-F. Heads and shoulders above Nissan, Honda, and Subaru.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Not cars i'd personally buy, but I do give toyota some half ass points for the GR corolla, Supra, IS500, GT86, RC-F. Heads and shoulders above Nissan, Honda, and Subaru.



How is a GT86 head & shoulders above a Subaru?

----------


## benyl

> I have money down on a GR Corolla. I joined a Toyota forum and it's like stepping back to the 90's the way they talk about JDM superiority. Reading a bunch of millennials talk up Toyota's appliance level products is hard to handle. I'm thinking of not getting the car because I don't know if I can handle being part of that community lol.



Try Tesla forums or facebook groups... ugh. Full of mentally challenged people that seem to never have owned a car before.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fanbois not chillbois?

----------


## riander5

> How is a GT86 head & shoulders above a Subaru?



That's what you got out of my post? I know you have to hit 80 posts a day to feel like you've achieved your purpose in life, but think before you hit that reply button once in a while.

----------


## eglove

> Try Tesla forums or facebook groups... ugh. Full of mentally challenged people that seem to never have owned a car before.




God, the tesla forums are the worst...calling them mentally challenged is being nice

----------


## rage2

> Try Tesla forums or facebook groups... ugh. Full of mentally challenged people that seem to never have owned a car before.



The problem is they’ve never owned a nice or modern car before. They’re going from 20 year old Hondas and Toyotas to a Tesla and think brake hold at a stop light is an amazing invention.

----------


## heavyD

> The problem is they’ve never owned a nice or modern car before. They’re going from 20 year old Hondas and Toyotas to a Tesla and think brake hold at a stop light is an amazing invention.



I'm on the forums and it's hilarious when posters say over and over how much tech these vehicles have. It's like none of these people have driven loaded modern cars. No 360 camera, no blind spot warning, no CarPlay/Android Auto, No Waze, no satellite radio, no ambient lighting, no radar sensors, Homelink, etc as these cars are seriously low on content and features compared to other automakers. Using a screen to control everything including opening the glove box is not high tech. It's cheap.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Not cars i'd personally buy, but I do give toyota some half ass points for the GR corolla, Supra, IS500, *GT86*, RC-F. *Heads and shoulders above* Nissan, Honda, and *Subaru*.






> How is a GT86 head & shoulders above a Subaru?






> *That's what you got out of my post? I know you have to hit 80 posts a day to feel like you've achieved your purpose in life, but think before you hit that reply button once in a while!!¡1!*

----------


## bjstare

> How is a GT86 head & shoulders above a Subaru?



I'd say it's more Toyota than Subaru. Engine and assembly are done by Subaru, but Toyota designed and engineered the car.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'd say it's more Toyota than Subaru. Engine and assembly are done by Subaru, but Toyota designed and engineered the car.



That's a pretty reasonable response. I just knew there was a Subaru BRK and a Toyota FRS that I thought are virtually the same so I wasn't sure how one could be called way better than the other.
Engine + assembly sounds very close to the 50% point of the overall car, though. Particularly when there are those who complain about poor quality Subaru engines. At any rate, I will continue to not lose sleep over this.

----------


## riander5

I guess with half a brain you couldnt put together I was saying toyota as a manufacturer was head and shoulders above the other three, but instead that one of the cars I listed as an example of what they built is better than an entire brand. Kudos for helping me understand what it must be like to read with dyslexia of some form.

Toyota has at least tried to make a few interesting cars in the last decade or so, hell even Rage owned a toyota product. IS500, RC-F, LFA, Supra, GT86, GR Corolla. And another interesting fact is, Subaru tried to shut toyota down initially on the 86 and toyota had to push them to work together. Toyota built the whole platform sans engine for the most part. Even the engine which should be subaru's contribution had to steal a toyota fuel system. So toyota gets more points on the 86 than subaru does for the BRZ. 

Subaru over 10 years... BRZ (I guess) and STI, STI having little to no improvements of note over that span.

Honda - CTR and NSX?

Nissan - Recycled Z platforms and GTR

So while no Japanese automaker is anywhere close to Americans or Europeans in terms of making fun cars, IMO Toyota is the best of the worst.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I guess with half a brain you couldnt put together I was saying toyota as a manufacturer was head and shoulders above the other three, but instead that one of the cars I listed as an example of what they built is better than an entire brand. Kudos for helping me...
> Blah blah blah
> TL;DR.



Was that you who mentioned something about getting neg rep from me in the past? Yeah _weird_. That seems totally uncalled for based on your non-hysterical, abusive reasonable responses to my simple question.
You know, you don't have to live this way, right?
The [IGNORE] button is a terrific feature that would benefit your experience here greatly if you do not care for my posts.
You can use it as much or as little as you wish. Maybe start with 5-7 days per month at your discretion and see how that goes.

----------


## jutes

The Camaro is still Panteen Pro V above any of those peasant underpowered toys.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The Camaro is still Panteen Pro V above any of those peasant underpowered toys.



That took me longer than it should have. I mean, still only a second, but LoL!

----------


## riander5

> Was that you who mentioned something about getting neg rep from me in the past? Yeah _weird_. That seems totally uncalled for based on your non-hysterical, abusive reasonable responses to my simple question.
> You know, you don't have to live this way, right?
> The [IGNORE] button is a terrific feature that would benefit your experience here greatly if you do not care for my posts.
> You can use it as much or as little as you wish. Maybe start with 5-7 days per month at your discretion and see how that goes.



I don't dislike all your posts, in fact I saw one the other day I even agreed with. I'd neg rep you more if I thought your posts sucked. 

I just didn't know how you figured I was saying the 86 was better than the brand of subaru. Then you made your post about everyone laughing at me I guess? I suppose that was abusive? Bullying? You're a cyber bully!

Anyways you still havent said anything about the actual point I made, just tried to pick one piece apart that obviously (to me anyways) was not my point at all.

- - - Updated - - -




> The Camaro is still Panteen Pro V above any of those peasant underpowered toys.



100%

----------


## Pauly Boy

> think brake hold at a stop light is an amazing invention.



Brake hold is amazing though. Stretch my legs at every light, yes please . Don't even get me started on how great it is in the drive through.

----------

